# advice needed re: sale/dismantling a park home in Oliva Costa Azahar



## joannegorton (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, this is my first post so I'm not sure if I'm in the right place or not! I am writing this on behalf of my parents who moved to Spain 5 years ago. 

They need to sell their park home which is located in Oliva in the Costa del Azahar (between Alicante and Valencia) due to my father being diagnosed with terminal cancer. I was wondering if there are any websites that can be recommended to me which I can advertise the property on. Alternatively are there any companies in Spain that would dismantle the property and relocate it either in Spain or the Uk.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

joannegorton said:


> Hi, this is my first post so I'm not sure if I'm in the right place or not! I am writing this on behalf of my parents who moved to Spain 5 years ago.
> 
> They need to sell their park home which is located in Oliva in the Costa del Azahar (between Alicante and Valencia) due to my father being diagnosed with terminal cancer. I was wondering if there are any websites that can be recommended to me which I can advertise the property on. Alternatively are there any companies in Spain that would dismantle the property and relocate it either in Spain or the Uk.
> 
> ...



I didnt know there was a park around here
What is it, wood?
Theres a company on the N332 towards Ondara that builds them so I dont know if they would be interested in purchasing or not


----------

